# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Дух Истины, или дух заблуждения мотивирует нас жить, как Души в этих телах?

## слово

Я - пророк Иаков (Ис. 48). 
Миссия - восстановить связь всего человечества с Единым Богом - Полем Безусловной Любви - Отцом Небесным, начатая Иисусом Христом. 
Проблемы - глухое непонимание со стороны разума всех, кто об этом узнаЁт, и, как следствие, начало борьбы того эгрегора, что захватил Душу собеседника. 
Решение проблемы. 
Общение с Богом в Душах тех, кто не уловлен никаким религионым эгрегором. 
Вы хотели бы жить в обществе, основанном на принципах взаимоуважения, сознательно выбирая свою судьбу, и имея за своей Душой, защиту Поля Безусловной Любви?

Общаться лучше как дети, без оглядки на важность обсуждаемых вопросов. 
Мы спим, и видим, как Бог нами проводит в реальность Свою Волю - жить в любви, гармонии, без войн и любых ссор даже между двумя людьми на планете. 
Сатана с его Гордыней, Корыстью и страхом, завуалированным агрессией, троллингом и флудом, постепенно отступит, и мы все вместе, в любви и гармонии познаем Истину. 
Хотя бы один человек приблизится к Богу из всего форума. 
Я верю в это, надеюсь, и люблю Бога в каждом из вас.

https://otvet.mail.ru/question/196854054

----------


## слово

> Христиане - рабы. Будь покорным, жалкий раб. Гордость - неотъемлемая часть сильного человека.


 Ты - сильный?

----------


## слово

> Я мёртвый.


 Мёртвый слабак?

----------


## теремок

Госпади,апять...

----------


## слово

> Госпади,апять...


 Ты - тоже мёртвая?

----------


## теремок

Не знаю я.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Я мёртвый.


 Я тебе написать в лс не могу, пока ты старые сообщения не удалишь, новые сохранять некуда. Сорри за флуд.

----------


## trypo

ты слишком сильно сомневаешься в себе ,
чтобы быть кем то в принципе , не говоря уж о пророках.

----------


## слово

> Я тебе написать в лс не могу, пока ты старые сообщения не удалишь, новые сохранять некуда. Сорри за флуд.


 Пиши здесь. Может, теремок проснётся.

----------


## change

Судя по ответам понятно какой дух ими правит... Жаль...

----------


## change

> Христиане - рабы. Будь покорным, жалкий раб. Гордость - неотъемлемая часть сильного человека.


 Ник себе очень точно подобрал. В корне соответствует тому, что пишешь. Молодец.

----------


## change

> Не знаю я.


 Ни живая ни мёртвая? Как там в Библии про таких было написано: " А коли не холоден ты и не горяч - извергну тебя из уст Моих".

----------


## change

> ты слишком сильно сомневаешься в себе ,
> чтобы быть кем то в принципе , не говоря уж о пророках.


  А не пророк ли ты, что уж такое пророчишь?

----------


## теремок

> Ни живая ни мёртвая? Как там в Библии про таких было написано: " А коли не холоден ты и не горяч - извергну тебя из уст Моих".


 Почему "извергну тебя из уст моих"?

----------


## теремок

"Ни живая ни мёртвая"-это не я сама вся,а кто-то во мне-так точнее.Выходит,опять же,это не я вся.

----------


## change

> Почему "извергну тебя из уст моих"?


 Либо в тебе есть Бог - либо нет. Одно из двух, дорогая.

----------


## change

> "Ни живая ни мёртвая"-это не я сама вся,а кто-то во мне-так точнее.Выходит,опять же,это не я вся.


 Вот эту твою ложную часть и надо убрать, дабы ты увидела Истину.

----------


## change

Теплоты не бывает. Теплота - это невежество. Либо холоден и знаешь правду - либо горяч и знаешь правду.

----------


## change

Теремок, ты счастлива?

----------


## теремок

Не знаю...Иногда очень хорошо знаю.А иногда не знаю совсем
...Очень сложный вопрос...
Это шизофрения?

----------


## теремок

Иногда счастлива.Иногда несчастлива.Иногда всё вместе,но по отдельности...
А всегда если,то всё вместе,т.е. образуется НИКАК.
Это шизофрения?
А как узнать:счастлив ты или нет?
С одной стороны я знаю,а с другой-нет...

----------


## change

> Иногда счастлива.Иногда несчастлива.Иногда всё вместе,но по отдельности...
> А всегда если,то всё вместе,т.е. образуется НИКАК.
> Это шизофрения?
> А как узнать:счастлив ты или нет?
> С одной стороны я знаю,а с другой-нет...


 Тебе большую часть времени хорошо? Или скажем так: " Ты довольна своей жизнью"?

----------


## теремок

> Тебе большую часть времени хорошо? Или скажем так: " Ты довольна своей жизнью"?


 счастье+несчастье=НИКАК...-можно ответить так.А можно-СЧАСТЛИВА,а можно-НЕСЧАСТЛИВА...а можно СЧАСТЛИВА И НЕСЧАСТЛИВА ОДНОВРЕМЕННО (не НИКАК уже,а это когда два живых организма СЧАСТЬЕ и НЕСЧАСТЬЕ не смешались и образовали НИКАК,а живут ПО ОТДЕЛЬНОСТИ)...
все ответы одинаково обитают в одном человеке...
Просто иногда устаётся и хочется спать...Когда глубже проникаешь в себя,или когда всё это приходит само собой как-то,-хочется спать.

----------


## теремок

Шизофрения-это есть Изначальное состояние КАЖДОГО человек.Каждый человек шизофреник..."Здоровые" шизофреники-те,которые Не СХОДЯТ С УМА (т.е.остаются и в этой среде обитания),а "больные",-которые СХОДЯТ С УМА.Вот...
Шизофрения Есть Начало Мироздания.А точнее-Одно Из Начал...
="больных" шизофреников по истине нет,но есть "больные" шизофреники...-это обитатели планеты Земля,на которой они не смогли прижиться...=т.е. Понять и Принять Процесс Всего Мироздания От Начала Бытия И До Дней Наших-вот поэтому и Сошли С Ума...


=Я НЕ ШИЗОФРЕНИК.
=ПОЛЕЧИТЕСЬ САМИ.

----------


## теремок

Шизофрения-Изначальное Живое и Мертвое Стояние каждого человека...Которое породило житие-бытие на планете Земля...Был Один Человек-Стало Много...

----------


## теремок

…=Одиночество-Создатель-Шизофрения-Бог...-Мертвая Смерть,Мертвая Жизнь...-Живая Смерть Живая Жизнь...=планета Земля-Человек-Люди...

----------


## теремок

Всё.

----------


## change

> счастье+несчастье=НИКАК...-можно ответить так.А можно-СЧАСТЛИВА,а можно-НЕСЧАСТЛИВА...а можно СЧАСТЛИВА И НЕСЧАСТЛИВА ОДНОВРЕМЕННО (не НИКАК уже,а это когда два живых организма СЧАСТЬЕ и НЕСЧАСТЬЕ не смешались и образовали НИКАК,а живут ПО ОТДЕЛЬНОСТИ)...
> все ответы одинаково обитают в одном человеке...
> Просто иногда устаётся и хочется спать...Когда глубже проникаешь в себя,или когда всё это приходит само собой как-то,-хочется спать.


 Опять юлишь... Ты можешь конкретно ответить на вопрос: " Ты довольна своей жизнью"?

----------


## change

> счастье+несчастье=НИКАК...-можно ответить так.А можно-СЧАСТЛИВА,а можно-НЕСЧАСТЛИВА...а можно СЧАСТЛИВА И НЕСЧАСТЛИВА ОДНОВРЕМЕННО (не НИКАК уже,а это когда два живых организма СЧАСТЬЕ и НЕСЧАСТЬЕ не смешались и образовали НИКАК,а живут ПО ОТДЕЛЬНОСТИ)...
> все ответы одинаково обитают в одном человеке...
> Просто иногда устаётся и хочется спать...Когда глубже проникаешь в себя,или когда всё это приходит само собой как-то,-хочется спать.


 В смысле хочется спать? Ты и так спишь. Как и все люди...

----------


## change

> Шизофрения-это есть Изначальное состояние КАЖДОГО человек.Каждый человек шизофреник..."Здоровые" шизофреники-те,которые Не СХОДЯТ С УМА (т.е.остаются и в этой среде обитания),а "больные",-которые СХОДЯТ С УМА.Вот...
> Шизофрения Есть Начало Мироздания.А точнее-Одно Из Начал...
> ="больных" шизофреников по истине нет,но есть "больные" шизофреники...-это обитатели планеты Земля,на которой они не смогли прижиться...=т.е. Понять и Принять Процесс Всего Мироздания От Начала Бытия И До Дней Наших-вот поэтому и Сошли С Ума...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =Я НЕ ШИЗОФРЕНИК.
> =ПОЛЕЧИТЕСЬ САМИ.


 "Больные шизофреники, здоровые шизофреники" Опять наплела еретичной шизофрении... Ты именно шизофреник дорогая ты моя как и практически все люди, верно, тут ты права. Ты уже сошла с ума и этого не замечаешь... Взгляду здорового человека, коих на земле уже практически не осталось это вполне заметно...
С чего ты опять плетёшь, что мне нужно лечиться?

----------


## change

> Шизофрения-Изначальное Живое и Мертвое Стояние каждого человека...Которое породило житие-бытие на планете Земля...Был Один Человек-Стало Много...


 Шизофрения - это лишь умножение иллюзии в которой ты живёшь. Иллюзию уже пора сворачивать. Готова свернуться?

----------


## change

> …=Одиночество-Создатель-Шизофрения-Бог...-Мертвая Смерть,Мертвая Жизнь...-Живая Смерть Живая Жизнь...=планета Земля-Человек-Люди...


 Опять шиза...

----------


## change

Готова свернуться?

----------


## теремок

Например?Как?
Я понимаю,что "больной" шизофрении нет во мне.
Просто хочу для абсолютного покоя,чтобы эти живые переживания ушли и всё. Пусть приходят,главное-их не чувствовать и все.И всё, мне больше ничего не надо.

----------


## теремок

Если вы понимаете,что у меня "больная" шизофрения,значит должны понимать,в то же время,что у меня её нет.

----------


## теремок

> Опять шиза...


 Допустим,да,шизофрения.Да.
А как всё это убрать,если это живое?Если человек прожил какую-то часть жизни,-она же в нём навсегда остаётся.Амнезия что ли?Как это возможно?

----------


## change

> Если вы понимаете,что у меня "больная" шизофрения,значит должны понимать,в то же время,что у меня её нет.


 Давайте без вашей шизофрении о том, что всё существует и не существует одновременно или чего-то в этом духе. Если я вижу в вас шизофрению - она в вас есть. Однозначно. Без всяких разделений и двузначностей, что и является шизофренией. .

----------


## change

> Допустим,да,шизофрения.Да.


 Эта фраза уже говорит о так называемом клиническом случае.

----------


## change

> А как всё это убрать,если это живое?Если человек прожил какую-то часть жизни,-она же в нём навсегда остаётся.Амнезия что ли?Как это возможно?


 Не амнезия. Просто это не будет вас задевать. Ну так что, готовы вылечиться?

----------


## теремок

Допустим.Что надо делать?

Как же от этого можно избавиться,если не амнезия?..Вы же не можете избавиться от ,например,того,что трава зелёного цвета,а вода-сырость,это утро,а это ночь,и пальцев пять...

----------


## change

> Вы же не можете избавиться от ,например,того,что трава зелёного цвета,а вода-сырость,это утро,а это ночь,и пальцев пять...


 От этого избавиться нельзя, но можно изменить восприятие всего этого. Готовы?

----------


## теремок

То есть,вы хотите сказать,что это со мной пожизненно останется?..

Допустим.
Что надо делать?Как быть?

----------


## change

> То есть,вы хотите сказать,что это со мной пожизненно останется?..
> 
> Допустим.
> Что надо делать?Как быть?


 Для этого надо словиться в онлайне...

----------


## теремок

> Для этого надо словиться в онлайне...


 Как это ?Одновременно быть на сайте?

----------


## теремок

> От этого избавиться нельзя, но можно изменить восприятие всего этого. Готовы?


 КУДА ПРОПАЛИ?

----------


## теремок

> От этого избавиться нельзя, но можно изменить восприятие всего этого. Готовы?


 Ко мне сегодня опять приходили живые переживания.

----------


## теремок

Что-нибудь вам про это известно?

----------


## change

> Как это ?Одновременно быть на сайте?


 Когда Вы будете на сайте?

----------


## change

> Ко мне сегодня опять приходили живые переживания.


 Я к этому не имею никакого отношения.

----------


## change

> Что-нибудь вам про это известно?


 Что Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## теремок

> Когда Вы будете на сайте?


 Сегодня могу в 20:35.

----------


## теремок

Давайте в Вконтакте-там удобнее переписываться.

----------


## change

> Давайте в Вконтакте-там удобнее переписываться.


 Нет. То не то место.

----------


## теремок

> Нет. То не то место.


 Вы здесь?
Ещё я есть на "одноклассникам" и в "viber".

----------


## change

> Что-нибудь вам про это известно?


 Что Вы имели в виду под этим?

----------


## теремок

Пишите,что хотели.Я слушаю.

----------


## change

> Пишите,что хотели.Я слушаю.


 Я и пишу, что хочу. Ответьте на вопрос.

----------


## теремок

Имела ввиду:что-нибудь знаете про такого рода переживания;про их зарождение-рождение-становление?

----------


## change

Вы готовы прямо сейчас раз и навсегда изменить своё восприятие?

----------


## теремок

Я их выше писала-для примера.А так,их огромное количество.

----------


## теремок

И тогда больше эти переживания не придут,а память о прошлых сотрется и я не буду уже верить?

----------


## change

Повторю. Вы готовы прямо сейчас раз и навсегда изменить своё восприятие?

----------


## теремок

Ага.

----------


## change

> Ага.


 Точно?

----------


## теремок

Ага)

----------


## change

Точно-точно?

----------


## change

Без шуток.

----------


## теремок

А можно кончить с переспросами ?

----------


## теремок

Чтобы там ни было,мне сейчас всё может пригодиться.

----------


## change

> А можно кончить с переспросами ?


 А можно кончить с постоянными увиливаниями от моего руководства?

Вы хотите болтать или делом заниматься?

----------


## change

Разговор веду я. Вы за мной. Я спрашиваю - Вы отвечаете. И никакого словоблудия.

----------


## change

Продолжим. Вы готовы прямо сейчас изменить своё восприятие?

----------


## теремок

Да.

----------


## change

Точно?

----------


## теремок

Точно.

----------


## change

Готовы раз и навсегда изменить своё восприятие?

----------


## теремок

Да.

----------


## change

Точно?

----------


## теремок

Точно.

----------


## change

Точно-точно?

----------


## теремок

Точно-точно.

----------


## change

Что чувствуете?

----------


## теремок

Сонливость.

----------


## change

Так не покатит. Мы упустили волну. Внимание должно быть строго приковано к моим словам. Никаких отвлечений. Никакого словоблудия. Строго  вопрос-ответ.

----------


## change

Вы должны были ещё до моего последнего вопроса что-то почувствовать.

----------


## теремок

> Так не покатит. Мы упустили волну. Внимание должно быть строго приковано к моим словам. Никаких отвлечений. Никакого словоблудия. Строго  вопрос-ответ.


 Суть ясна.Это бесполезно.Это для живых детей.

----------


## change

Сегодня уже не получится.

----------


## change

> Суть ясна.Это бесполезно.Это для живых детей.


 Кого Вы называете живыми детьми?  Почему в мертвецы себя уже записали?

----------


## change

Оживёте - не проблема.

----------


## change

Что сейчас чувствуете?

----------


## change

Раскрывайтесь. Просто доверьтесь мне.

----------


## change

Я нехило потратил на Вас энергии. Не может быть, чтобы Вы ничего не почувствовали.

----------


## теремок

Живая вера-живой человек,мёртвая вера-мёртвый.
живая+мёртвая=ни живой ни мёртвый.

----------


## теремок

> Я нехило потратил на Вас энергии. Не может быть, чтобы Вы ничего не почувствовали.


 В жизни,за пределами интернета,человек тратит ещё больше энергии и можно в обратную вообще ничего не чувствовать.Что уж говорить про интернет...

Игра интересная.
Давай на ТЫ.
Давай не здесь.Здесь медленно сообщения отправляются.И очень неудобно.Могу дать пропуск в Вконтакт,например.Или ты дай.

----------


## change

> Живая вера-живой человек,мёртвая вера-мёртвый.
> живая+мёртвая=ни живой ни мёртвый.


 Мёртвая вера... Это ж надо напридумывать...

----------


## change

> В жизни,за пределами интернета,человек тратит ещё больше энергии и можно в обратную вообще ничего не чувствовать.Что уж говорить про интернет...


 А Интернет не жизнь? Для энергии не имеет значения идти через Интернет или нет. Я через Интернет трачу её больше.

И это не игра.

Всё норовишь заманить в свой теремок...

----------


## change

Вот веры тебе и не хватает. Поверишь в меня - вылечишься.

----------


## теремок

> Вот веры тебе и не хватает. Поверишь в меня - вылечишься.


 В кого?
А ты кто?
Ку-ку...
Играть во вчерашнюю игру давай.Только не здесь.Здесь очень-очень долго.

----------


## change

> В кого?
> А ты кто?
> Ку-ку...
> Играть во вчерашнюю игру давай.Только не здесь.Здесь очень-очень долго.


 Пиши свой id.

----------


## теремок

> Пиши свой id.


 381874951

----------


## теремок

> Пиши свой id.


 Что же так быстро покинул меня?Сил не хватило?

----------


## теремок

> Пиши свой id.


 Возвращайся.
Вдруг ты полезен окажешься по-настоящему.

----------


## теремок

Однажды я ,сама,играла в эту игрушку.Просто понадобилось-я это сама почувствовала...

----------


## теремок

Иногда сложно бывает дать один ответ.Не на все вопросы конечно.Есть сложные вопросы.Может,как раз они и должны так отмечаться?
МНЕ НАДО,ЧТОБЫ ТЫ ПРОСТО ПОРАЗГОВАРИВАЛ СО МНОЮ.Без игры этой.Просто поразговаривать и всё.
Ты можешь со мной просто поразговаривать без "лечения"?..
С потом можем и "поиграть".

----------


## теремок

> Пиши свой id.


 ВОЗВРАЩАЙСЯ.
Ты мне ,кажется,будешь полезен.
Просто поразговаривать надо.
Ну можем и "полечиться".

----------


## tempo

читая Теремка со Словом, тихо радуюсь тому медицинскому факту, что дух сумасшествия не передаётся ни половым, ни воздушно-капельным путём :face:

----------

